# Summer weight gain...possible BBW?



## princesscurves (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I've been lurking around for a week or so, but finally joined yesterday

Anyway, I work in education so i've been off work since the beginning of July for summer holidays. In that time i've been on holiday a couple of times and generally eaten what I wanted. I haven't been to the gym for nearly 3 months either  

I knew I'd put a bit of weight on, I normally do gain a few pounds over the summer but it falls back off when I go back to work in the autumn. A friend actually asked if I was pregnant  I was on a night out at the time, not drinking alcohol (I was going on holiday the morning after) so that may have been why she asked, but she was looking at my belly when she asked..!

Well, yesterday I thought i'd better get my work clothes back out of the wardrobe ready for Monday. I tried on my favourite pair of trousers and now I can barely fasten them up and my belly hangs over the waistband:blush:
I wasn't skinny to start with, a UK size 12, I think that is a size 8 in the USA?
Hardly any of my other clothes fit now either, so i'm face with a dilemma: Quick diet and back to the gym, or accpet my new shape  

The thing is, i'm actually quite enjoying the extra weight, i get a little embarassed at peoples reaction who haven't seen me for a while, but also a weird kinda rush from it?  I've weighed myself this morning and I've put on 27lbs since the end of June..just under 2stones.  I keep wondering what it'd be like if I gained a little more, I feel like at this stage i'm just a bit overweight, rather than a BBW...its a weird feeling, kinda like being in limbo! but I don't know if carrying on gaining would be the right thing to do health-wise and socially whether I could handle it! I so want to try though :wubu:

I'm gonna put on a couple of pics in my trousers that are now too tight, just to see what you think. I'm really new to this, so any views would be helpful 


Thanks guys :smitten:

PC 

View attachment IMG_1610.JPG


View attachment IMG_1611.JPG


View attachment IMG_1604.JPG


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd suggest some fast shopping, but hold onto your smaller clothes for now. You are enjoying it for now, but see how you feel once you are back at work, seasons change, and all that sort of thing. In the meantime thought, don't torture yourself and look odd by squeezing into things that are too small for you!

(and when you are shopping, do try on a few sizes....might have gone up more than one by the sound/look of things)

Have fun shopping and with your new softness!


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 2, 2011)

If it excites you, then why not give it a shot. You said you felt like you were in limbo at this stage, so I would suggest pursuing it until you form a solid opinion for yourself. You might enjoy it


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2011)

If you like it, why stop?


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 3, 2011)

Healthwise, if you're just living your life and a few pounds have snuck on, it's likely you're not going to have anything to worry about, even if you do continue to gain.

It certainly looks good on you, but you are living in what seems to be one of the most openly fat-hating places in the world, so you're likely to get others who will disagree vehemently; still, if YOU'RE happy, what can they really say? (A lot, but let's be positive here!)


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 3, 2011)

Like it to read about your summer gain. Lovely gain. I like your round tummy. Fat on the wright places. Hot and very sexy. I am curious about the reactions Monday! Do you want to share them with us?

Good luck and keep on gaining. Very sexy!

<3 Henk


----------



## MrChipz (Sep 3, 2011)

Cute! I love muffin tops. No matter what you weigh, there will be guys who like the way you look.


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> Healthwise, if you're just living your life and a few pounds have snuck on, it's likely you're not going to have anything to worry about, even if you do continue to gain.
> 
> It certainly looks good on you, but you are living in what seems to be one of the most *openly fat-hating places in the world,* so you're likely to get others who will disagree vehemently; still, if YOU'RE happy, what can they really say? (A lot, but let's be positive here!)



Education should be one of the most freethinking and least fat-hating spheres of human activity. Maybe a good many people need to be educated!:doh:


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the kind replies everyone, it is very much appreciated 

I went shopping yesterday for some new clothes, mostly work clothes and a few dressy/casual bits too. I really enjoyed picking up the bigger sizes and walking round the shops with them on full show, maybe a bit weird?! lol  it was strangely exciting to pick up plus sized clothes :wubu: I felt really proud!?!

As Tad suggested I have gone up more than one dress size, two dress sizes in most things and 3 in jeans  I got such a rush having to ask the sales assistant in the changing room to go and get me a bigger sized pair of jeans :wubu: I have also gone up 2 cup sizes ! So i'm now a size 16-18 uk size (12-14 US?) Not all sized 16s fitted so i'm clearly at the bigger end of that size and the things I bought in that size are elasticated/loose fitting so that they will last a little longer. I can't believe i've been squeezing into uk size 12/14s for the last few weeks  Must have looked ridiculous bulging at the seems :doh:

I think my experience shopping, how much I am enjoying my extra weight, and your very kind replies has helped me reach the decision that I am definitely not going back to watching what I eat! It does excite me, as a couple of you said and I'm just going to take it as it comes. I'm going to set a mini goal of reaching 215lbs, which at 5'"1 should be quite a noticable gain and really fill me out a lot more. I'm in no particular rush though and I think it might take away the excitement of watching the pounds creep on if I do it by planning a massive food intake. I love the way my weight has increased organically through just eating what I want so I'm going to carry on doing that. I am SO excited to watch this happen. Does anyone have any expierience with gaining naturally/planning it? Would love to hear which people prefer!

I'm hoping I can update you on this thread with how it's going along the way, for support and to show you how my new fullness is looking, if that is ok?  

I am really nervous/excited to see peoples reaction at work tomorrow, and of course I will update you with how that goes, Henk. 

Thanks again for all your lovely responses, it really is appreciated 

PC


----------



## joey86 (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww you look great! glad you decided to gain  keep up the good work!


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 4, 2011)

joey86 said:


> Aww you look great! glad you decided to gain  keep up the good work!


Thanks Joey  I'm going to post some more pictures tomorrow, I think those actually make me look a little smaller than I am, especially the 2nd and 3rd ones. 

I've put quite a lot of my smaller clothes into some of those suction storage bags to make space for the new clothes and i'm returning a pair of work pants I bought yesterday for the next size up because they are fairly fitted and I don't think i'll fit into them for that long if i carry on gaining at a similar rate. I'm not sure yet whether this is something I will definitely continue with so i'm being careful not to spend a lot of money on clothes!


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 4, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> Thank you so much for the kind replies everyone, it is very much appreciated
> 
> I went shopping yesterday for some new clothes, mostly work clothes and a few dressy/casual bits too. I really enjoyed picking up the bigger sizes and walking round the shops with them on full show, maybe a bit weird?! lol  it was strangely exciting to pick up plus sized clothes :wubu: I felt really proud!?!
> 
> ...



My wife started intentionally gaining last spring and has come to enjoy it very much. She didn't really set a goal, just went on how she felt about it during the process. She seemed unsure at times to begin with, but after gaining a substantial amount of weight (40lbs+) she is very happy with her new look and freedom. She always loved to eat, but never endulged. After a pregnancy put quite a bit of weight on her and increased her appetite, she felt in limbo (as you said). I'm happy she decided to go the larger path rather than dieting and I think she is happier now than she has been in years with her body. Hope this helps.


----------



## latefreshman15 (Sep 5, 2011)

Me likes! Definitely a party belly!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mmm... muffin.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 5, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> My wife started intentionally gaining last spring and has come to enjoy it very much. She didn't really set a goal, just went on how she felt about it during the process. She seemed unsure at times to begin with, but after gaining a substantial amount of weight (40lbs+) she is very happy with her new look and freedom. She always loved to eat, but never endulged. After a pregnancy put quite a bit of weight on her and increased her appetite, she felt in limbo (as you said). I'm happy she decided to go the larger path rather than dieting and I think she is happier now than she has been in years with her body. Hope this helps.



That sounds exactly how I want to do it. Did what kind of reaction did she recieve from friends/colleagues? a 40lb gain would take me to just under my mini goal, so hopefully as your wife did I won't feel so much in limbo when I reach that. I am still not sure of my partner's feelings about it, he has only commented on my weight gain once and I am quite embarrasssed to bring it up Your wife is very lucky to have your support and its great that you enjoy her larger. Thanks!


latefreshman15 said:


> Me likes! Definitely a party belly!



Heh, thank you  What is a party belly??xx



Scorsese86 said:


> Mmm... muffin.



aah I think its slightly more than a muffin, dontcha think?!




So, for those of you who wanted an update on how my return to work went... It was ok. A few double takes from colleagues when I stood up, but I thought it best to just take the awkwardness away by drawing attention to it myself, I just patted my belly and said "as yes, slight bit of indulgence this holiday ", it got a laugh and noone said anything after that! Few jealous glances when I was eating a lovely plate of cheesy pasta for lunch while they munched on salads :eat1:, though i did have an apple too. Slightly different reaction from students who rather than ask/stare decided to whisper amongst themselves deciding if I was expecting or not  I just decided to say nothing, it'll be clear when in 7/8months and a baby doesn't appear that I am in fact just fat 

Ive taken a few pictures the last few days and I'd thought id share some with you for the start of my journey hopefully with you lovely people  Obviously not exactly at the start as i'm already +28lbs or so, but at the start of me enjoying it and seeing what happens next! I can't stop taking pictures and staring at myself in the mirror...is this normal?!? Sure I wasn't so vain when I was thin! My favourite thing atm is trying on old clothes that fitted at the end of the last academic year, and I can't even fasten/zip up now...donn't know why but it gives me such a thrill to see myself busting out of them :wubu:

Anyway, here are the pictures. Hope you like :blush: 

PC
xx 

View attachment IMG_1715cropped.jpg


View attachment IMG_1712cropped.jpg


View attachment IMG_1711cropped.jpg


View attachment cropped.jpg


View attachment IMG_1704cropped.jpg


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 5, 2011)

Obviously as you can see, when squashed into clothes that are too small I look a lot smaller than when I just let it all hang out  
Those two bottoms pictures are of me squeezing into what was one of my favourite work dresses before the summer holidays. It used to fit perfectly and now, as you can see in the right hand photo, I am very tightly packed into it even though it isnt zipped up..I can hardly breathe in it! The zip is now several inches away from being able to close, crazy to think that I used to throw this on in a morning and wear it comfortably all day, only 2 months ago! I love my fat  even my back is starting to get rolls!


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 5, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> That sounds exactly how I want to do it. Did what kind of reaction did she recieve from friends/colleagues? a 40lb gain would take me to just under my mini goal, so hopefully as your wife did I won't feel so much in limbo when I reach that. I am still not sure of my partner's feelings about it, he has only commented on my weight gain once and I am quite embarrasssed to bring it up Your wife is very lucky to have your support and its great that you enjoy her larger. Thanks!
> 
> 
> She only has her mother and I haven't heard anything about it from her. My side of the family seems concerned, but they'll have to get over it, haha. As far as friends go, we have only lived in this area for a little over a year or so. She only has one real friend here who is also a BBW (300lbs+). My wife thinks she is very beautiful and I think this was the major factor in her decision to gain.
> ...


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 5, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> Obviously as you can see, when squashed into clothes that are too small I look a lot smaller than when I just let it all hang out
> Those two bottoms pictures are of me squeezing into what was one of my favourite work dresses before the summer holidays. It used to fit perfectly and now, as you can see in the right hand photo, I am very tightly packed into it even though it isnt zipped up..I can hardly breathe in it! The zip is now several inches away from being able to close, crazy to think that I used to throw this on in a morning and wear it comfortably all day, only 2 months ago! I love my fat  even my back is starting to get rolls!



Great!! from the sound of things, you can change that possible BBW to confirmed BBW to be


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 6, 2011)

Shame I can't change the title of the thread 
Glad you like the pics. Thank you.

PC


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 6, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> Shame I can't change the title of the thread
> Glad you like the pics. Thank you.
> 
> PC



You do look lovely, hope this continues to make you happy.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not just a muffin anymore, but a beautiful potbelly


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You do look lovely, hope this continues to make you happy.



:blush: Thank you so much, that is very kind. So far I am loving it :smitten:
Peoples kind words on here are so encouraging to me. I don't know anyone from this community IRL so this site is a massive support.

PC



Scorsese86 said:


> Not just a muffin anymore, but a beautiful potbelly



 Thanks sweetie. I think its more than a muffin too. I had a little muffin before I even gained, so i'd be disappointed if I was still only a muffin!
Not had a chance to weigh myself yet this week but I think i've grown a little :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 6, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> :blush: Thank you so much, that is very kind. So far I am loving it :smitten:
> Peoples kind words on here are so encouraging to me. I don't know anyone from this community IRL so this site is a massive support.
> 
> PC



Depending on where you live and travel limitations, you could mean some great people from the group at bashes and live events. That's only if you want to of course.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 6, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> :blush: Thank you so much, that is very kind. So far I am loving it :smitten:
> Peoples kind words on here are so encouraging to me. I don't know anyone from this community IRL so this site is a massive support.:



That's the same way my wife felt once she started seeing results. She didn't plan on gaining as much as she has at first. But once she started, the more she gained, the more she liked the looks. She has really settled into the bigger lifestyle now with the support of her friend Jess and I. I wish I could get her on here as well, she isn't really into online boards and posting pics was shot down fast, for now at least, haha.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Depending on where you live and travel limitations, you could mean some great people from the group at bashes and live events. That's only if you want to of course.




That would be great once I pluck up the courage! At what point does one become a BBW? are there events in the uk?


ROOT: How much has your wife gained if you don't mind my asking? I have always been a little skeptical of forums too, mostly in terms of identity and personal details, I would be reluctant to post pictures of my face online for the moment, particularly working in adult education, but the supper and all the questions you have answered for you on these sites, that you couldn't ask anyone IRL is such a blessing - keep on encouraging your wife to join 



I've decided to only weigh myself once a week as I think I'll drive myself mad otherwise! So Friday will be the next time as that's when I started this thread. I haven't been stuffing or anything, just continuing to eat as I want. Im probably eating meals around 1/3 bigger now because I never finished a meal before. I've also had dessert often during the week when I wouldn't have before except on a sunday. In terms of exercise I have gone back to the gym after 3 months just to go to zumba and aqua classes, but haven't been to the gym to do any intensive cardio as I usually would twice a week. I'm finding myself getting quite sweaty and tired from zumba where I wouldn't usually have broken sweat 27pounds ago. The gym instructor who used to come over to say hi after classes didn't seem to recognise me and looked straight at me when she asked if there were any newbies! I had completely forgotten to buy new gym gear when I went back so for the first class I ended up wearing pants 2 sizes too small, although they are kinda stretchy material it looked ridiculous stretched across my bum and belly... My underwear outline was SO obvious! Oops! I went straight after to buy some gym vests and sweatpants the right size. And a new sports bra since that is now too small and spent an hour digging into my back fat while I danced around  I know it may slow down my gaining by exercising but I'm in no rush and I want to stay as healthy and toned as I can. Toned fat.. Is that even possible?! Haha!

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask on here or DM me 


PC


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 7, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> That would be great once I pluck up the courage! At what point does one become a BBW? are there events in the uk?
> 
> 
> ROOT: How much has your wife gained if you don't mind my asking? I have always been a little skeptical of forums too, mostly in terms of identity and personal details, I would be reluctant to post pictures of my face online for the moment, particularly working in adult education, but the supper and all the questions you have answered for you on these sites, that you couldn't ask anyone IRL is such a blessing - keep on encouraging your wife to join
> ...



She was about 140 to 150lbs when we met back on 2000. She was around 180lbs or so when she got pregnant in 2008. She was somewhere around 240lbs when she decided to start gaining purposely last spring. Just a guestimate, the first time I actually got to see the numbers on the scale she was 275lbs. So she has gained quite a bit over the last ten years, but only about 40lbs or so intentionally thus far. I am encouraging her to join here, there are a lot of great people on here that she can relate with. Currently, I give her all the support I can and she has a great girlfriend to confide in with anything else.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, so she is practically double what she was when you met her! Bet you love that 

I can't wait to weigh myself on Friday, I've eaten so much the last couple of days, be really interesting to see if it has any effect. I'm going out for dinner with a friend who has just got back from China, I haven't seen her since January so that will be interesting!!


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 7, 2011)

I like this thread. Wow, you've gotten a lovely and wellrounded belly. Go on with eating and growing. :smitten::smitten::eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 7, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> Wow, so she is practically double what she was when you met her! Bet you love that
> 
> I can't wait to weigh myself on Friday, I've eaten so much the last couple of days, be really interesting to see if it has any effect. I'm going out for dinner with a friend who has just got back from China, I haven't seen her since January so that will be interesting!!



I'm not complaining
You should make the dinner date interesting, show her why you have grown so much


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Henk, I'm really happy to hear you are enjoying reading about my progress. I will definitely keep updating as I go along 

Well the meal was a little odd. My friend has come back from China very skinny after all the healthy food she's been eating over there for 8 months. When she went we were around the same weight, around UK size 12. She is now down to a UK size 8 and has lost all her boobs and curves. She seems really happy with that, although worried how she'll keep the weight off now she's back in the UK. We went to a lovely Italian restaurant and she ordered a salad!?!? I did wonder if I should do the same so as not to look out of place, but I just thought stuff it, I've been working hard all day and I'm hungry, not my fault if she's decided to starve herself to look like a pencil! So I ordered a gorgeous cheesy garlic bread for starter, while she sat and drank diet coke, and then I had a gorgeous creamy lasagne with a side portion of chips, and a huge cheesecake for dessert. All she ate was the salad and she didn't even put the dressing on!! Stopped off at drive thru Starbucks on my way home too for a sneaky chocolate cream and a slice of fruit cake . I am so stuffed now and am currently sat with my jeans undone so that I can breathe, with my laptop resting on my belly! I would never usually eat that much and I don't plan to go down the stuffing route but I really enjoyed the meal and this overly full feeling is lovely 

The first thing my friend said to me was "wow your boobs look amazing". So I replied that yea, I've gone up a cup size recently! I explained that I've given up on watching what I eat, and no more 5.30am starts to go to the gym for an hours run before work! She looked really shocked lol! She said yeah but you'll be back on the diet ready for holidays won't you?! To wear a bikini?!? I said no, I don't think so, im pretty happy as I am. Cue horrified look!!!


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice, this thread is getting very interesting Good to hear that you went all out, rather than trying to look fit in by ordering a salad. Freedom and being happy's what it's all about.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 7, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> Nice, this thread is getting very interesting Good to hear that you went all out, rather than trying to look fit in by ordering a salad. Freedom and being happy's what it's all about.


Yeah I went out to enjoy a nice meal and catch up with my friend, why should I sit there and eat a tasteless salad?! 
Seeing how skinny my friend got made me realise im doing the right thing, I want to enjoy my curves and enjoy social events without worrying how many calories
I'm eating or if my bum looks fat! Life's too short!

PC


----------



## bobsjers (Sep 7, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> The first thing my friend said to me was "wow your boobs look amazing". So I replied that yea, I've gone up a cup size recently! I explained that I've given up on watching what I eat, and no more 5.30am starts to go to the gym for an hours run before work! She looked really shocked lol! She said yeah but you'll be back on the diet ready for holidays won't you?! To wear a bikini?!? I said no, I don't think so, im pretty happy as I am. Cue horrified look!!!



Bikinis aren't only for thin women. And besides, she won't have anything to put in the top of hers anyway.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 8, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> Bikinis aren't only for thin women. And besides, she won't have anything to put in the top of hers anyway.


Totally agree  I love my boobies!! Would hate to look down and not see anything if I was skinny! After years of sucking my belly in on the beach, I'm not going to bother! So amazing when you get to the point you can't hide your fat so there's no need to bother trying!! Obviously im going to buy correctly fitting swimwear in my new size, not going to squeeze into my old stuff and wobble around, that WOULD look ridiculous, but a big confident girl surely looks more attractive than a skinny waif preoccupied with suckig her non existent gut in!?!


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 8, 2011)

On a different note, it's my weigh in day tomorrow and I've been out for dinner again today!! 

I _think _ I've gained a little this week, although i may have stayed the same with going back to the gym. I haven't done any high intensity cardio though so maybe I've eaten more than ive burned off! Itll be interesting to see what the scales say! I'll take some pictures tomorrow so you can see if you think ive grown in the last week! I'm certainly a lot unfitter than I was in June, light exercise makes me slightly breathless now where it didn't before! Feeling pretty lazy now too!

PC

Xxx


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 8, 2011)

You've got a great tummy and thanks for sharing the pics! As for continuing to gain? That's certainly up to you but it looks wonderful on you.

All the best

Dennis


----------



## CuriousKitten (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a really hot thread. Very interested in continuing to see your progress! Congratulations and enjoy every new pound!


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 11, 2011)

CuriousKitten said:


> This is a really hot thread. Very interested in continuing to see your progress! Congratulations and enjoy every new pound!



Sure we are celebrating every new pound on your lovely curvy body :smitten:

<3 Henk


----------



## BigFA (Sep 11, 2011)

Princess: 

Sorry to join the conversation so late but I am really enjoying your updates and hope you continue to share. You asked early on if anyone decided to naturally gain or plan to gain weight and I can tell you I have. Some time ago I decided to let nature take its course and I was going to live a life of enjoying all the wonderful food the world has to offer and not fret anymore about what I am eating or how much. When I began I weighed 170 lbs. and have slowly and steadily gained 130 lbs. and now weigh 300. Even though I am male, like you I found my gain to be enjoyable and got a bit of a thrill every time I needed to buy larger clothers or someone commented on my increasing size. I have leveled off now and for health reasons have decided I really should not become any heavier, although the thought of becoming even fatter really does turn me on. So enjoy the ride and thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everyone,


Sorry its been so long since I updated you on how its going, i've been ill since friday and have spent most of the time inbetween asleep  Getting back to normal now though and I was starting to miss you guys 

So, after a quick weigh in this morning, I am up to 207lbs. That is up 9lbs in the last 2 and a half weeks-ish! Considering how little i've eaten over the last couple of days I think thats a fairly big gain? 

Now i'm feeling better i'm planning to make an amazing meal for tonight, I can't wait to enjoy my food again :eat1:

I don't really feel any different with then new gain, but then I have been wearing my 'comfy clothes', I guess i'll be able to see the difference more when I put on my fitted clothes. 

I'll get some new pictures on for you as soon as I can -- let me know if you can see any difference!

PC


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 13, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> You've got a great tummy and thanks for sharing the pics! As for continuing to gain? That's certainly up to you but it looks wonderful on you.
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...





CuriousKitten said:


> This is a really hot thread. Very interested in continuing to see your progress! Congratulations and enjoy every new pound!



Aww thanks curious kitten, i'm not far from being up 40lbs  can't believe how fast its happening!! :eat1: Glad you're enjoying reading about my progress!x




degek2001 said:


> Sure we are celebrating every new pound on your lovely curvy body :smitten:
> 
> <3 Henk



Henk your replies make me smile, so kind,thank you 



BigFA said:


> Princess:
> 
> Sorry to join the conversation so late but I am really enjoying your updates and hope you continue to share. You asked early on if anyone decided to naturally gain or plan to gain weight and I can tell you I have. Some time ago I decided to let nature take its course and I was going to live a life of enjoying all the wonderful food the world has to offer and not fret anymore about what I am eating or how much. When I began I weighed 170 lbs. and have slowly and steadily gained 130 lbs. and now weigh 300. Even though I am male, like you I found my gain to be enjoyable and got a bit of a thrill every time I needed to buy larger clothers or someone commented on my increasing size. I have leveled off now and for health reasons have decided I really should not become any heavier, although the thought of becoming even fatter really does turn me on. So enjoy the ride and thank you for sharing your journey.




Thank you so much for your reply BigFA, its really good to hear from someone not going down the stuffing route. Although I have gained fairly quickly, I do think my weight will come to a plateau from me just letting nature take its course (love that phrase!),and like you have, I think I will just gain slowly after tha. 
Can I ask you what peoples reaction was at first to your gain? I am finding it very amusing seeing the difference in how people deal with it!  I help run a childrens club at my church and its the childrens reactions that make me laugh the most...they are SO honest 


PC


----------



## BigFA (Sep 13, 2011)

Princess:

At first, since I was gaining slowly there was not that much reaction from either relatives or friends. When I hit 250 lbs, then some of my male friends would make kidding remarks like: "Well, you certainly look healthy" while patting my big belly. Some relatives would comment at family get-togethers with "It looks like you have put on a few pounds" almost in an approving tone in that I was keeping up with their own weight gain. And almost everyone calls me "Big Guy" now in an affectionate way. As I approached 300 lbs. my wife told me that her relatives were expressing concern to her about all the weight I have been putting on, but no one would ever say anything in my presence. I have also become very open and positive about being fat such as when we are in a restaurant I will ask the waitress for a table instead of a booth stating " I am too fat for a booth" or when people talk about working out, I will state that "instead of exercising I would much rather lay on the couch with a big bowl of ice cream". The fact that everyone knows I love to eat and truly relish a sumptuous meal, has dampened any negativity that they might be thinking.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 13, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> Sorry its been so long since I updated you on how its going, i've been ill since friday and have spent most of the time inbetween asleep  Getting back to normal now though and I was starting to miss you guys
> ...



Gains are much more noticeable in the beginning. When my wife first gained weight, it seemed like certain parts of her body filled out. She was bottom heavy to begin with, so it kind of started with her lower half and worked it's way up. After about 250lbs or so, she started filling out more up top in her belly,chest, arms, and face. With the last 20lbs, she seemed to just get thicker and wider, rather than just gain in a certain area.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi guys

I only did an update on Tuesday but I thought I'd do another quick one while I have a bit of spare time 

Ok so, this morning I am up to 210. I have been eating like a crazy person since I started to feel better after being ill! Not stuffing, but Im just constantly hungry! 

It's safe to say I am officially up to a uk size 18 (us 14?) Now. I bought a dress for an interview in a hurry on Thursday night, went to put it on yesterday and 2 minutes after putting it on it just split! I guess I was sucking in my belly when I zipped it up and once I let it go the dress just couldn't hold it. That was a size 16 so I'm not going to be buying anymore of those!! Just glad the dress split before I left the house.. Imagine that in an interview!!! 


I've taken a couple of pictures and have found an old one of me at around 160lbs for you all to have a look at... I'm writing this on my iPhone but as soon as I can get on my laptop I'll upload them 




PC

Hope you're all still enjoying reading about my gaining. I'm really enjoying it


----------



## mj3200 (Sep 17, 2011)

I know for one I'm loving it!!

Can't wait to see the pictures.....


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 18, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> I've taken a couple of pictures and have found an old one of me at around 160lbs for you all to have a look at...
> 
> Hope you're all still enjoying reading about my gaining. I'm really enjoying it



Sure I am very happy to read about your gain. I think your body is really exploding. Very sexy to read about your old pics of 160 lbs. Comparison pics are so exciting.

I am very proud of your results. You're really growing. Very hot. 

Thank you for sharing your experience! Very hot and really exciting...

<3 Henk


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok folks, apologies for the delay..busy weekend.

There are quite a few pictures so i'll start with the old pictures for you, then i'll put the new gain pics on 

I cant be exactly sure of my weight on the old pictures, because I never used to weigh myself, im guessing around 160 but that may not be accurate. Hopefully you'll see the difference between then and now anyway  

View attachment Thin1.JPG


View attachment Thin2.JPG


View attachment Untitled.jpg


View attachment Thin3.JPG


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 18, 2011)

These pictures are from this week. This is my latest gain and I am at the biggest I have ever been.

You may be able to see stretch marks on the pics, these have appeared in the last few weeks on my thighs and belly as i've gained. I quite like the way they show that my skin is having to stretch to deal with my new fat. 

PC 

View attachment IMG_1769.JPG


View attachment IMG_1770.JPG


View attachment IMG_1771.JPG


View attachment IMG_1779.JPG


View attachment IMG_1783.JPG


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 18, 2011)

And here's the last few pictures i've taken. 

I'm pleased with how its going, it feels very natural and i feel a lot more in touch with my body now. I am starting to feel much less in limbo now I am bigger 

I am almost at my first goal of 215lbs now and I think I should reach that in the next week--2 weeks. After I reach that I think i will just continue to let nature take its course. 
I am still eating pretty healthily, just bigger portions than before and I actually finish meals now, which I never did. I am finding the extra weight does slow me down a bit in the gym - running is a struggle now as I get out of breath and sweaty a lot quicker than I did 40lbs ago! I've just changed the way I exercise to accommodate this though and I am doing a lot of aquaerobics, swimming and zumba. I feel so sexy dancing in zumba now :wubu:

PC 

View attachment IMG_1786.JPG


View attachment IMG_1790.JPG


View attachment IMG_1795.JPG


View attachment IMG_1798.JPG


View attachment IMG_1800.JPG


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lookin great Princess!! I'm happy for you that you like the new pounds and hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## BigFA (Sep 18, 2011)

Phenomenal Princess! Your gain is really beautiful and the fullness of your belly is so sexy!! Thanks for sharing. I also am really enjoying your updates and look for many more.:smitten:


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 19, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> Lookin great Princess!! I'm happy for you that you like the new pounds and hope you continue to enjoy it.



Thank you :wubu: I am absolutely loving it.



BigFA said:


> Phenomenal Princess! Your gain is really beautiful and the fullness of your belly is so sexy!! Thanks for sharing. I also am really enjoying your updates and look for many more.:smitten:



Wow, thank you BigFA that is very kind of you 
PC





Its hard for me to tell, but can you all see much difference between these pictures and the previous ones I put on? Is the gain obvious or not yet?


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 19, 2011)

You're getting there, it's always hard to tell from pics, I think I can see a difference, but don't get bummed out if someone else says different, I just go on what you say, don't get me wrong the pics are great, but I have no reason not to believe what you say. What I'm saying is you don't have to stop posting the pics, I'm sure myself as well as everyone else is enjoying them very much. But don't think that you have to prove yourself, you're words are enough for me. I think you look great and I know everyone else that takes part in this thread does, so have fun and enjoy the ride. Keep posting pics, they're great


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 19, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> And here's the last few pictures i've taken.
> 
> I'm pleased with how its going, it feels very natural and i feel a lot more in touch with my body now. I am starting to feel much less in limbo now I am bigger
> 
> I am almost at my first goal of 215lbs now and I think I should reach that in the next week--2 weeks. After I reach that I think i will just continue to let nature take its course.


I am curious at your new goal. You're so aweful

Wow, I am impressed by your new pics. You've gained very well. I like it to see your wellrounded and full belly. You're so sexy with your new weight. :smitten::smitten:

Thank you for sharing! I am dreaming of you as my fat teacher... I am a little bit jealous at your pupils. :wubu:

<3 Henk


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 19, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> You're getting there, it's always hard to tell from pics, I think I can see a difference, but don't get bummed out if someone else says different, I just go on what you say, don't get me wrong the pics are great, but I have no reason not to believe what you say. What I'm saying is you don't have to stop posting the pics, I'm sure myself as well as everyone else is enjoying them very much. But don't think that you have to prove yourself, you're words are enough for me. I think you look great and I know everyone else that takes part in this thread does, so have fun and enjoy the ride. Keep posting pics, they're great


What do you want to say? I really don't understand you...


----------



## mj3200 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sensational. Keep us posted!

If I wasn't 87 I'd ask you to marry me...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 19, 2011)

mj3200 said:


> Sensational. Keep us posted!
> 
> If I wasn't 87 I'd ask you to marry me...



Post of the year right here.


----------



## princesscurves (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to give you guys a new update. I guess I didn't want to be updating you on every little pound gained and I wanted to also give myself more chance to see how I was feeling with the changes so I could properly update you!

Okay so on 9/13 I was on 207lbs...today 10/3 I am now up to *216*... which means IM ABOVE MY TARGET OF 215 :bounce:

I'm kinda averaging 3lbs a week gain, which i'm happy with as its quite steady

I unfortunately have no work at the moment so whilst applying for jobs I have been baking a LOT. I made about 5 cakes last week and I have been making really nice meals for dinner too now that I have a little time on my hands! I'm enjoying food so much at the moment and really enjoying having the time to spend on it. 
Unfortunately/fortunately depending on which way you look at it, because I keep baking cakes and treats, i then keep eating them :wubu: I made a lemon drizzle cake on Friday and throughout the course of the day, cos I kept sneaking back for more cheeky slices, I ate the WHOLE cake, apart from one slice that my partner ate when he got in from work 

All the food is really affecting my waistline and I have really started to notice a difference in the past week. Because i'm eating and picking at food pretty much all day atm I have a constantly full feeling, to a point where by the evening my belly is really full and hard, even if I wanted to suck it in I couldnt! :smitten: Its a really good feeling!

I've been keeping up going to the gym too because I want to stay healthy. Its such a weird feeling in there now though as I am one of the biggest ladies there. I feel like people will look at me thinking "oh she'll be here to lose weight, good on her", which is obviously not the case. One of the personal trainers who roams around the gym came over to me whilst I was on the bike and asked what my current routine is and if its working. He said he would be happy to sit with me and work out a plan to maximise weight loss and calorie burning :doh: I very politely explained that actually i'm not trying to lose weight, just maintain fitness, he was like "errr, ok?!?"

Clothes-wise I am wearing everything in a uk 18 now (us 14). Although my formal work dresses are way tight in this size now, as I found when I had to go to an interview this morning, afternot having worn them for 3 weeks! I didnt have time to go and buy a bigger dress so I had to dig out an old pair of spanx and pour myself into that! With the spanx on I just about managed to zip the dress but man, those things are uncomfortable, I don't know how people do that to themselves on a daily basis! let it aaaaaaall hang out I say!
I'm finding that friends and family have now adjusted to the bigger me and now im getting bigger they aren't paying much attention to it :happy:
I guess they have the attitude that once you get fat, anything beyond that is just fat?! 

My mother told me to raise my chin for a picture the other day as my "2 and a half chins were on full display" Haha thanks mum! 
I must say, while I love my fat belly and big thighs, I really really HATE my double chin! I know it goes with the territory but I just makes me feel really unfeminine, compared to my belly and rolls which make me feel super womanly 

Also, I suffered my first embarrassing doctors appointment as a bigger girl. I have to go every 6 months to have a check up for my contraceptive pill. They just ask how youve been, weigh you and check your blood pressure. I'll admit I was slightly nervous as the last time I went, 6 months ago I was around 165 and the doctor suggested I could do to lose a few lbs then It was a different doctor, but obviously still had my notes/record. Ok so my blood pressure was pretty much the same as 6 months ago and then I stepped on the scales...50lb difference. the doctor said _"your notes say you were 165 last time?!?"_ Yes, I was.... _"so how have you gained near enough 50lbs since your last appointment?"_ Well I decided to stop watching what I eat...but i've still been exercising really regularly, im quite happy with it, thank you.

So the doctor made a huge fuss, told me it might be down to my contraceptive (errr listen to what ive just told you!?!) and that I would be put on a different contraceptive. Then disappeared for 5 minutes with no explanation while I sat in the office and came back with a diet plan menu :shocked: Telling me that I should be able to lose 14lbs in the next 2 months and to make an appointment to review my progess then!! Why is it beyond drs to LISTEN?!?!?! 

PC


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for your update. You're really transformed in a fat girl. I like the Idea your belly is doubled... I think your belly is rounder than ever. Do you want to make some pics for an update? 

I like it to read about your progress. And I like it to read you're enjoying your gain. Lovely! Maybe you can take some more cream. You'll gain enormous with cream...

<3 Henk


----------



## rootrp35 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good for you!! I'm glad you met your goal. Now the question is. Do you feel satisfied at this point, or has this new freedom made you want more?


----------



## BigFA (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Princess for the update. Really glad to hear you are enjoying your gain and becoming a beautiful fat woman. I too have similar problems with my doctor not listening. She is a female internist and is now "very concerned" about my weight now that I have crossed the 300 lb. threshold. I always find myself agreeing rather relunctantly that I will try to lose weight when in reality I really don't want to. I think the next time I will take your approach: "Well Doctor, I stay active for good health, but the reality is I like being fat and don't want to lose weight". I wonder what she will look like when I express that desire. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## palndrm (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel so sexy dancing in zumba now :wubu:

PC[/QUOTE]
Zumba with this body? I would be transfixed watching you gyrate and move. I love Zumba anyway, but when chubby and fat chicks do it, it takes my breath away!


----------



## degek2001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dear Princesscurves, I am curious about your progression... I hope you're eating now and gaining... :eat2::smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## damien_assisi (Nov 9, 2011)

princesscurves said:


> These pictures are from this week. This is my latest gain and I am at the biggest I have ever been.
> 
> You may be able to see stretch marks on the pics, these have appeared in the last few weeks on my thighs and belly as i've gained. I quite like the way they show that my skin is having to stretch to deal with my new fat.
> 
> PC



Mighty fine bum, brilliant smooth skin, terrific complexion. You are a work of divine art!


----------



## princesscurves (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys

So I guess I went AWOL there didn't I!
I got a super busy new job, got married and moved house and just lost track really! Sorry for not keeping this updated 

I guess part of why I stopped logging in was because I decided to lose weight for our wedding. I never decided to comit to weight gain permanently and still being only in my mid 20s I am aware that in order for us to have children I would need to lose weight. I decided that whilst I would love to have a couple of years of self indulgent weight gain before we try to conceive, overall I wanted my wedding pictures to look most like what I'll look like once I have the children, which will be around 160lbs in all likelihood.
I also discussed with my OH and and he admitted just for the wedding he'd like
Me to lose some of the weight, especially so we could enjoy gaining it back afterwards, starting with the honeymoon!

So I got down to 160, through blood sweat and tears and hated every minute of it! Suffice to say after our 3 and a half week honeymoon my dress no longer fitted upon our return!

So 10 months later I'm slowly getting back to where I was! I feel so much better and I love not having to check calorie or fat content of food again.
Im back to 194lbs and none of my smaller clothes fit again! Before selling my wedding dress I did a weight gain shoot in it, which felt really sexy, and my husband loved taking the pictures of me showing how I couldn't fit into it.

Friends have asked me why on earth I would put all that hard work in to then gain the weight back and I can't explain it in a particularly coherent way, I just prefer myself big and I enjoy getting there!
I'm also really excited by watching gaining videos on YouTube and reading the forum again. Feeling really happy at the moment!

My husband has also gained the 10lbs he lost for the wedding and another 14lbs too as a result of all the yummy food I've returned to the house!
I don't know whether I'd like him to keep gaining or stay where he is. I enjoy his extra padding and find him resting his arms on his stomach quite sexy I must admit hehe!
a
Anyway, that was a very long update and I hope noone finds it too disappointing that I relented and lost the weight for the wedding and that I disappeared for so long! The weight and me are definitely back to stay


----------



## Tad (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2013)

Winter is just around the corner so it may be wise to keep on gaining a little more. Go splurge on some new clothes, a couple of sizes bigger may be wise! Enjoy the jiggle with your wiggle.


----------



## princesscurves (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks tad! 

Totally agree dex! Last time I made the mistake of buying clothes only 1 size up and then withing a few weeks I was bursting out of them. Fun to see but not so good for the old bank balance!
I love winter, staying in eating real comfort food to keep warm and content. I always gain weight in winter, even before this I would usually gain 10lbs from October-January and have a struggle fitting back into my clothes after the Christmas holidays.
However at the moment we're In the Height of summer, so warm over here. All I feel like doing is lounging around eating ice cream and sunbathing in a cute bikini  
Xx


----------



## Firmcontrol (Jul 31, 2016)

Such an interesting story of weight gain (and loss) over the last few years. It is summer 2016 and a welcome would be really welcome! We can but hope!


----------

